# Honda Dealer in Belgium...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Some of my co-workers here at Honda just returned from a project at a Honda facility in Belgium. Here are a few photos, with neat "Europe only" Honda products.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some neat looking stuff there. I didn't even know Honda made leaf blowers / hedge trimmers.

The plow is an interesting looking thing. Is that an attachment for a mid tine tiller or a specialty item?









Not sure what this thing is. Can't decide if it is a leaf blower or a lawn mower.









Does that bagger fold up for dumping or is it just for storage?


----------



## malba2366 (Jan 2, 2014)

@robert Do you know why the lawn tractors were pulled from the US market, and are there any plans to bring them back?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Shryp said:


> The plow is an interesting looking thing. Is that an attachment for a mid tine tiller or a specialty item?


Ag equipment like this sometimes gets fitted with third-party attachments. I suspect the plow is not made by Honda, and the firm that makes it makes plow/Ag stuff for Honda and other manufacturers. 



Shryp said:


> Not sure what this thing is. Can't decide if it is a leaf blower or a lawn mower.


It's a mower for rough terrain, brush, etc. I think it may have a pivot-type swing blade...



Shryp said:


> Does that bagger fold up for dumping or is it just for storage?


That the dump lever. Note the flat, rigid floor of the collection bag that allows for easier dumping. This bag also has dust-reduction design.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

malba2366 said:


> @robert Do you know why the lawn tractors were pulled from the US market, and are there any plans to bring them back?


It was a cost/market decision; Honda (USA) stopped making riding equipment in 2000, and that's about the time the ZTR market took off. Honda elected not to join in, and just got out of riding equipment all together. 

While "never say never" it is unlikely Honda (USA) will return to the riding equipment business.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's too bad because they look like really nice and well engineered riding mowers. Interesting that Honda chose to leave the market for riding mowers they do take up a lot of floor space on a dealer showroom and I guess the market wasn't there. I would also imagine they are quite pricey.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's like showing a fat kid ice cream. So wrong Robert. Soo wrong.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

guilateen02 said:


> It's like showing a fat kid ice cream. So wrong Robert. Soo wrong.


Ditto that!

Although, looking at that rough cut mower, I see the potential for another Frankenmower some day.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow some nice toys....any plans for the leaf blowers to come to the US? I only have two gas powered engines left in my garage that are non-Honda. (leaf blower and weed wacker)

It would be nice to just have to have one RED can of touch up paint. (Yes I am the OCD guy that paints the snowblower housing when it gets roughed up so no rust ever appears)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

guilateen02 said:


> It's like showing a fat kid ice cream. So wrong Robert. Soo wrong.


That there was funny, and true.....

It's almost as bad as looking at the honda.ca website....


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

obthedog said:


> Wow some nice toys....any plans for the leaf blowers to come to the US? I only have two gas powered engines left in my garage that are non-Honda. (leaf blower and weed wacker)


It would have to be one heck of a charming leaf blower for it to replace my Stihl BR600 Magnum. I freaking love that machine!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like I may have to visit my relatives in Canada after seeing this robert


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Ahh yes thats a fine machine....I have a BR450...until Hondas become available


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

The folks south of the border have a few things we don't have too.

Looks like a couple of back pack sprayers and a back pack string trimmer.

Honda Productos de Fuerza

Honda Productos de Fuerza

Honda Productos de Fuerza


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm a back back string trimmer / edger. Now that is something I had never seen before.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

With Honda "unofficially" out of the riding mower / lawn tractor game, does Honda have any plans to compete in the wide cut segment of the push mower category? Toro has the 30" wide personal pace walk behind mower. Would love to see a Honda 28" or 30" 9HP mower to compete with the Toro. Thinking a 28" or 30" powered by a 9HP Honda GXV 340 would be a nice line extension to the Honda mower line-up.


----------

